# Robert Clarke / ServerCrate Swatted?



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Crazy thread on LET says Robert Clarke owner of ServerCrate had a swat team show up at his place today.

Seems someone fake called it in.

Someone care to shed some light on that?


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2013)

Wait, what?

Poor kid.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

Yeah that Ryan Cleary reappeared on LET and started the thread.  Same fellow in spitting war with Joepie over Zpanel security.

Someone posted (elsewhere) a nasty hack on Cleary claiming he into child porn and closing Zpanel:

http://i.imgur.com/l1UQ9dy.png

Take it the Zpanel + Cleary + Joepie have something to do with the LET hack and other random stuff today.


----------



## Mun (May 16, 2013)

Well that was effective.


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)

From what I gathered, he was swatted for "hacking" http://maps.orovalleyaz.gov/  I captured a screenshot while it was still "hacked"  ... and appears to not have changed yet.

http://imgur.com/MQcuHDf

Poor kid, other than being ridiculously annoying, not sure who he pissed off / why...


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

> 21:49:39 <~Delta> hey Rob!
> 
> 21:49:40 <~Delta> how are you
> 
> ...


----------



## mojeda (May 16, 2013)

Wow, does anyone know if it was actually him?


----------



## Amitz (May 16, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Wow, does anyone know if it was actually him?


 

Of course not.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 16, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Wow, does anyone know if it was actually him?


Rob gets targeted by skids quite a bit - given that knowledge and the IRC shenanigans last night I'm willing to bet that someone's just out to get him.  Again.


----------



## Ivan (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, he's probably been framed. Kind of unbelievable what people would do to others.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (May 16, 2013)

Oh my unbelievable indeed lots of drama in few days.


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)

Ivan said:


> probably been framed


Probably? Do you think that he could actually hack those sites, let alone be so much a retard to put a picture of himself on it? If he *did* do it, well he would be on one of the world's dumbest criminals show.


----------



## mojeda (May 16, 2013)

I figured he was being framed, but I'm not that familiar with him other than he is fairly young.


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)

mojeda said:


> but I'm not that familiar with him other than he is fairly young.


This was done a few years ago, but yea:

http://www.geekwire.com/2011/geek-week-robert-clarke-omnitechnews-14yearold-tech-reporter/


----------



## mojeda (May 16, 2013)

bfj said:


> This was done a few years ago, but yea:
> 
> http://www.geekwire.com/2011/geek-week-robert-clarke-omnitechnews-14yearold-tech-reporter/


Interesting, thanks.


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)

mojeda said:


> Interesting, thanks.


Yep, I think the main thing that makes people want to target him is that he draws too much attention to himself and they are either jealous / butt hurt or just think he is an easy target.


----------



## Alto (May 16, 2013)

To be fair to the lad, he's spent his youth more wisely than many his age do these days; it seems the majority of kids are content to amuse themselves by sitting on Xbox Live all day and being abusive to everyone, or playing music loudly from the back of the bus just to annoy me.

I still wouldn't buy anything from him because I'm not convinced he's mature enough to run a service that can be relied on, but go on him for giving it a go all the same, even if it probably is funded by his parents.


----------

